# How tall? - Corner plexi encosure without a lid



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi, I want to make an enclosure for 3-4 mice, was thinking of making one that fits in a corner and possibly not having a lid on it.
Each side would be....well maybe 60 cm?? (haven't quite decided)
How tall do the walls have to be beyond the bedding/houses? 
And can you tell me if side ventilation is needed with the height you recommend? 
Or is a lid a must?

These will be mice from a show breeder with mice that are used to handling.


----------



## Kaiju (Mar 6, 2019)

Wild mice can jump about a foot vertically. So theoretically it would need to be over 33cm taller than the tallest/highest placed object in the cage. It would likely need ventilation on the walls.

But I'd personally recommend a lid regardless. It's not too difficult to make a lid out of a few bits of wood, some mesh, and staples. A lidless cage is a risk I personally wouldn't take - even if you don't have the lid on 24/7, it's a good idea to at least have a lid on overnight or while you're out.
Wild mice will also be able to get into a lidless cage.


----------

